# battery operated loco



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello Folks-
I'm pretty new into the Gauge 1 arena and am just starting to build a small elevated layout in the back yard. My preference is to get into live steam but for now I'd like to start start with a battery operated loco with remote control. After searching the internet I'm discovering there's really not much available so am wondering if I could build one or modify something commonly available. 

If any of you have done this or know how to recommend doing it I'm listening.

Looking forward to lots of brilliant suggestions. Thanks-


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

https://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/c1/Featured_Products.html#/

My source for R/C.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Totalwrecker-
I just looked at that website and it looks pretty good for the electronics part of my need. I assume that "critter controls" refers to a smaller loco, is that correct? I'll bookmark that page for future use.
Now just need the mechanical parts (i.e. wheels, frame, body, etc) as well as motor. Looking forward to more suggestions.
Thanks all


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> If any of you have done this or know how to recommend doing it I'm listening.


Been doing it for years. Always fun not to need track power.

RCS in Australia have some "entry level packages" on this page:
https://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/battery-r/c/evo-package-deals
with a 1-page instruction sheet here: 
https://www.rcs-rc.com/store/PDF/Instructions/Discount-kits/1-CO-Entry.pdf
It is basically a simple handheld transmitter, and a receiver and ESC (electronic speed control.) Connect the battery, plug in the ESC to the receiver, and connect the ESC output to your motor. Done. 

I would suggest picking a loco that has a bit of space inside it for your first attempt. Most tender locos have enough room for all the bits, so all you need is a couple of wires (and a plug) between the loco and the tender.

Even better: the exchange rate is now almost 1.5 AU$ to the US$ so the price is right!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to get started the easy way, then Roundhouse Engineering in the UK make several little diesels with full r/c. The company has a stellar reputation for engineering and service.
http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/


----------



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Pete, I've seen the Roundhouse locos and they're really nice looking but the price seems way high for a battery powered loco. Am I wrong or is this just a very expensive hobby? Just kidding but this is priced at about an entry level live steam loco it seems. I did check out the RCS website but not being familiar with remote control components am not sure what all the specs really mean. I would assume a 1-channel controller would give you ON or OFF and that's it, a 2-channel would be that plus maybe FWD / REV, etc. but not sure. 
So you can see I'm pretty ignorant about these things and need lots of advice, etc. Maybe a martini will help, wadda think?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe it would be best to decide what loco you want to start with and then decide what system to use. Airwire makes drop in boards for quite a few of the USA locos. And they are commonly available.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

A search of Piko locomotives on the TrainWorld web site revealed three battery with R/C GE 25 ton style locomotives by that manufacturer. These are rather small industrial type units, good for 2 or 3 cars. The two locomotives without the track cleaning feature are $227.99 plus tax and shipping. The locomotive with the track cleaning feature is $239.99 plus tax and shipping. I would recommend looking around at various merchants and comparing prices once you decide what will work for you. At least two sponsors on this site may also have these Piko locomotives.

Best wishes and happy hunting, David Meashey


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Piko is making a system to install that is quite simple and inexpensive. Air Wire and Revolution have made up a large portion of our bottom line for some time.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> If you want to get started the easy way, then Roundhouse Engineering in the UK make several little diesels with full r/c. The company has a stellar reputation for engineering and service.
> http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/


Beat me too it, but yes, Rpundhouse battery/RC ready to and very well made.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

hoosier daddy said:


> Thanks Pete, I've seen the Roundhouse locos and they're really nice looking but the price seems way high for a battery powered loco. Am I wrong or is this just a very expensive hobby? Just kidding but this is priced at about an entry level live steam loco it seems. I did check out the RCS website but not being familiar with remote control components am not sure what all the specs really mean. I would assume a 1-channel controller would give you ON or OFF and that's it, a 2-channel would be that plus maybe FWD / REV, etc. but not sure.
> So you can see I'm pretty ignorant about these things and need lots of advice, etc. Maybe a martini will help, wadda think?





Yes a bit more expensive but getting a very rugged all metal locomotive engineered ground up with rc and battery. Yes other options. I run Fn3 or 1:20.3 and while these are 1:19 approx. look fine. The Harlich Castle 0-6-0 pulling some brass tankers with brass caboose makes for a very nice ta-chunk over the joints.


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Simplest way is to use;
A basic 2.4GHz radio transmitter/receiver combo of any brand (hobbyKing have a good range).
A Pololu Simple motor controller https://www.pololu.com/category/94/pololu-simple-motor-controllers
Battery of your choice LiPo, NiCd, NiMH (my preferred chemistry)

Method;
Buy any cheap loco that suits, LGB Stainz is a very robust value for money starter.
Strip out the electronic boards, 
Wire the motor controller to the motor following instructions, Wire LEDs across motor input following polarity (do not forget the resistor to limit current) to give basic directional lighting.
Connect R/C receiver to motor controller following instructions
Bind receiver to transmitter 
Run loco.
This is about as basic as you can get any more basic and you are pushing the loco.
To up scale perhaps add a "MylocoSound" sound card.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Paul Burch-
You're correct, I should have mentioned more detail of what I was looking for. I'm particularly attracted to small narrow gauge UK type locos and cars. Having ridden a couple historical narrow gauge trains in Wales a couple years ago, that's what I'd like to replicate.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Dave Meashey, Treeman, and Lorna-
I've made notes of your suggestions and the little switchers from PIKO fit my budget better than the Roundhouse unit but I much prefer the looks of the Roundhouse loco. I'm sure I can remove and/or redecorate the PIKO units to look more like a UK loco rather than having Santa Fe or PRR decoration but that's a minor issue since I don't have anything at this time and something is better than nothing. 
Treeman, you mentioned Air Wire and Revolution but no explanation of what they are. I suspect Air Wire is an electronics firm but don't recognize Revolution so maybe you could fill me in at your convenience.

Anyway, thanks to all for your replies, I love this forum, it's so helpful


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I've seen the Roundhouse locos and they're really nice looking but the price seems way high for a battery powered loco. Am I wrong or is this just a very expensive hobby? Just kidding but this is priced at about an entry level live steam loco it seems.


Just bear in mind that the UK charges 20% VAT which is waived for export. Roundhouse quotes both pre-VAT and VAT prices.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I suspect Air Wire is an electronics firm but don't recognize Revolution so maybe you could fill me in at your convenience.


Airwire is a radio control system made by CVP. 
http://www.cvpusa.com/airwire_system.php

Revolution is a similar but simpler system produced by Aristocraft and now sold by the original manufacturer. It has a sound option built-in to the receiver and motor control.
https://www.revoelectronics.com/
.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

hoosier daddy said:


> Thanks Paul Burch-
> You're correct, I should have mentioned more detail of what I was looking for. I'm particularly attracted to small narrow gauge UK type locos and cars. Having ridden a couple historical narrow gauge trains in Wales a couple years ago, that's what I'd like to replicate.


I assume from your moniker that you are in Indiana? (How about a real name?)

There's a similar forum to this based in the UK - gscalecentral.net - where they discuss small, narrow-gauge UK style railways! There are many small 'cottage' industry suppliers of UK type trains that run on 45mm or 32mm track. I have a tram loco that cost me $60, and I added a Bluerail board to it. for remote battery operation.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Batsco-
That's very explicit info and I'll take the time to read what that link reveals. Thanks for taking the time to explain, much appreciated.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Pete-
I've bookmarked gscalecentral.net and posted a few times there a year or two ago about making my own track and got lots of great suggestions. I then fell by the wayside for a while and did nothing until a hobby shop friend of mine said he had a great deal on some used G-scale track (and it was a great deal, too) which piqued my interest again so here I am now. But I wasn't aware that gscalecentral.net was a UK based forum so I'll check it out for ideas, etc. 
Thanks for this info.
Robin


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

hoosier daddy said:


> Thanks Dave Meashey, Treeman, and Lorna-
> I've made notes of your suggestions and the little switchers from PIKO fit my budget better than the Roundhouse unit but I much prefer the looks of the Roundhouse loco. I'm sure I can remove and/or redecorate the PIKO units to look more like a UK loco rather than having Santa Fe or PRR decoration but that's a minor issue since I don't have anything at this time and something is better than nothing.
> Treeman, you mentioned Air Wire and Revolution but no explanation of what they are. I suspect Air Wire is an electronics firm but don't recognize Revolution so maybe you could fill me in at your convenience.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to all for your replies, I love this forum, it's so helpful


https://www.revoelectronics.com/

http://www.reindeerpass.com/crest-2.aspx


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Hoosier Daddy.

If you are planning to eventually have Live Steam to go with battery R/C, apart from RCS, none of the above makers quoted can provide a pocket sized Tx handpiece that can do both.
RCS does both at a reasonable price. 










Full information is *HERE*


----------



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Tony-
Thanks for the RCS Evo Duplex solution, I'll check it out. I'm thinking of starting out with battery operated loco with remote control and maybe getting into live steam a little later as time & money permits. 

I've just started planning to build my elevated outdoor layout and am hearing that pressure treated lumber for outdoor use is getting scarce in my area of central Maryland. Both Lowes and Home Depot seem to be out of 4x4 deck posts for example....I'm guessing that with Covid19 keeping people home from work they're doing one heck of a lot of home improvement projects. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I use Tony's RCS control set up on my G scale live steam locomotive. Excellent system. Pretty much any G scale locomotive can be made to be battery controlled. As to whether it carries its own battery onboard or in a trailing box/passenger car depends on the locomotive model. Steam locomotives are the easiest as most have a tender to put the battery and control electrioncs inside of. Tank engines like the LGB Euro Mallet can also be done fairly easily. RLD hobbies in Illinios specilizes in battery conversions and can convert the engine for you or sell you the stuff to do the work yourself. His shop is a full line G scale hobby shop with new and second hand trains. I myself have Bachmann, LGB and Kalamazoo/Hartland locomotives that are coverted to onboard battery power as track power and live steam do not get along well. I also got tired of cleaning track to run track powered trains outdoors. Mike


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Batsco:
I've had a 15 year break from the hobby. Lots has changed, and for the better it appears.

Simplest way is to use;
A basic 2.4GHz radio transmitter/receiver combo of any brand (hobbyKing have a good range). and wicked cheap, too. Figure I need 2 or 3 channel and can add functions later.

A Pololu Simple motor controller . I'm overwhelmed at the selection. Any suggestions to keep it simple to begin with?
Battery of your choice LiPo, NiCd, NiMH (my preferred chemistry) NiMH - nice. Any suggested vendor and specification?
I just bought a used Stainz. Used was an understatement. Roached motor (think about replacing the motor with a high torque can motor of roughly same dimensions.
It won't be a Stainz when I'm done of course. Lots of bit from many years collecting are begging for bashing.


----------

